# MAC PRO Haul + Pixs



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey all, went to vegas over the weekend and stopped by the pro store. This is what i ended up with.  They ran out of a few pro colors i wanted =(.  I also have swatches but i dont think they came out too well. if you really want a post i will post it.  All the pro shadows is similar to a veluxe texture, no shimmer, maybe in between a matte and a satin shadow.

1. Kelly Green pigment 
2. Green Brown pigment
3. Pro Soot
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...el687/Soot.jpg
4. Pro Indian Ink
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20.../IndianInk.jpg
5. Pro Kelly
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...l687/Kelly.jpg
6. Pro Deep Damson - Reminds me of sketch but lighter
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...DeepDamson.jpg
7. Pro Bottle Green
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...ottleGreen.jpg
8. Molten Sol
9. Afterdusk
10. Firespot
11. Jadeye Fluidline
12. New weed Fluidline
13. Litograph Fluidline
14. Hush CCB


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! I love the Indian Ink E/S!

So pretty! Thanks for sharing your haul.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 26, 2007)

Indian Ink is sooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_Indian Ink is sooooooooooooooo pretty!_

 
It really is!  Nice haul.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome Haul!! Which colors were they out of?  In both pot and pan form?  My husband is picking up my my order and now I am wondering which one's I am not going to be able to get


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

